# French Passion query



## flyman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi, Having recently retired Sue and I.we intend to spend lots more time away and have purchased the "French Passion" book,what I would like to know,is this a worth while? are there good sites to visit? do they get full during August do the French use them ?anyone any favourites they could suggest ,bearing in mind I love my fishing ( hence flyman ) Sue loves a river bank to sit and read on and we both love a stroll down to a local village for a meal and a glass or two oh and a market I have just been informed.Hope to see you all there ,wherever sometime keep well,Alan & Sue


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Worth every penny, we have even paid this year although we have no plans to visit France just to keep our support of the scheme going. There are some lovely places to visit, usually we have found ourselves on our own but have shared with French and Dutch MH's. Take them for what they are and you won't be disappointed, they don't offer 5 star sites. We have never felt under pressure to buy products and even had to ask what available on occasions. 
Happy travelling. 
James


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We agree with all of the above from James. FP sites are usually well off the beaten track and a satnav helps but, once found, they're usually very quiet, friendly and interesting. You often feel you are sharing a bit of life with the owner's family. Few have more facilities than a tap and sometimes not even that so go prepared. They are free however so anything is a bonus.

We've not seen many French use them but we are usually early or late in the year. I've racked my brains to think of riverside ones but can't though I could list plenty of lovely riverside aires you'd enjoy.

Definitely worth a try.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Never ever seen one so they must be well hidden. As Grizzly says though there are some good riverside Aires so as well as joining the FP you may want to suss out nice Aires that are next to water. I can also list plenty but if you give me more idea where your going it would be easier. There are Aires on the Seine for example where you could literally cast out the van window. I suspect however your a game fisherman (Flyman) and Im not sure how big the French are on game fishing. The best place I remember was on the Loire. We were wild camping right next to the river and the French were out in boats pulling all sorts out every 5 minutes. God knows what they were though.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

France Passion site are fantastic, out in the country, peaceful and FREE. 

One I can recommend is on Page 162 of the 2010 book in the village of"La Puisaye" is Le Moulin de Rouge run by Anne and Michele Fialeix. 
It's a sort of small country park with a very large lake for carp fishing and a smaller one for trout. A small refreshment kiosk, a toilet and even a shower. 

My brother in law refers to it as "it's like hook a duck" The owner will supply rods and bait, will kill and clean the trout and weight the fish you catch and charge you accordingly.

Hope you enjoy yourselves, Frank.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

bigfrank3 said:


> France Passion site are fantastic, out in the country, peaceful and FREE.
> 
> One I can recommend is on Page 162 of the 2010 book in the village of"La Puisaye" is Le Moulin de Rouge run by Anne and Michele Fialeix.
> It's a sort of small country park with a very large lake for carp fishing and a smaller one for trout. A small refreshment kiosk, a toilet and even a shower.
> ...


We stayed there just the other week. We loved it and we dont even fish!


----------



## flyman (Mar 24, 2008)

*Thankyou*

Thank you very much,looks like page 162 "La Puisaye" will have another visiter, thanks again.


----------

